

Stimulus: 7 billion for broadband, 15 billion for science research - timf
http://www.cra.org/govaffairs/blog/archives/000725.html

======
timf
Hmm, " _For every dollar invested in broadband, the economy sees a ten-fold
return on that investment._ "

